
Darpa Hypersonic Vehicle Advances Technical Knowledge - ColinWright
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2011/2011/08/11DARPA_HYPERSONIC_VEHICLE_ADVANCES_TECHNICAL_KNOWLEDGE.aspx
======
ColinWright
Other submissions:

Much earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2340698> networkworld.com - 146 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2672727> heraldsun.com.au - 52 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674493> dailymail.co.uk - 52 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2684843> latimes.com - 50 days ago

========

More recent - the test:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2870832> technewsdaily.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873003> cnn.com : some comments and
links

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873501> cnn.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2874143> cnn.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2874508> pcmag.com : Several comments

========

Loss of contact:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2874500> latimes.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2874552> slashgear.com

========

Another story:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/11/us-usa-defense-
hyp...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/11/us-usa-defense-hypersonic-
idUSTRE77A5RN20110811)

